# Homecoming...



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My young family and I took home a WPG last September that coincidentally was born July 12th 2011.










My wife and daughter had naming rights and decided on Millie. Millie was a great pup with a lot of energy and loved playing with my 5 year old daughter and 1 1/2 year old boy. They fit together really well.










My wife and I took her on the first chukar hunt in October and she did well for a 3 month old pup on her first wild chukar hunt. She had a great time even though it was really wet and cold.










Through the next few months she came along on chukar/pheasants hunts and I trained her as well as I could (first time owning a dog myself other than when I was a kid). Winter came and spring approached. I began to feel that my training ability was quickly becoming inadequate for her future development and I decided to call someone with a little more experience to help out.

I decided to take her to Tyce (utahbirddogtraining.com) and put her through his 3 month pointer program. I know some purists might look down on me for not doing it all myself, oh well. I can say for a fact that both Millie and I are in much better shape now for me to continue the awesome foundation work she has received during the past 3 months. And as luck would have it we are picking her up tomorrow night (July 12th 2012) on her 1st birthday. I'm very happy with what Tyce has been able to do with her and would recommend him to anyone for the great work. Here are some pics he took during the process that I thought I'd share.































































































































You probably need to scroll over to see all the photos from photobucket as I didn't resize them.

Now that I'm going to be training her alone again I was wondering if anyone in the Draper/Lehi/American Fork area wants to get out and train sometime. I haven't invested in bird launchers/pigeons yet but I plan on it in the near future and would love to have some company. Just let me know if you want to get together sometime to run some dogs.

Thanks!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Millie looks good! I'll bet you are excited for this fall, eh? 8)



> I know some purists might look down on me for not doing it all myself, oh well.


I don't think so. Tyce does a good job with dogs. Lots of guys won't force fetch their own dogs even if they know how. It's not a process that is pleasant for the dog or the trainer, and things can get really messed up if not done correctly. You did right by your dog.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work, but maybe a cosmetologist is now needed, still looks ugly.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing.


+1 1/8


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cool, thanks for sharing. Looks like your doing well with your pup. I've joked that the reason that my DD uses her nose so well is because she can't see anything through her eyebrows so she has to rely only on her nose... looking at the pictures of you pup I think that there may be something to that with griffs  . I'm also working with my first bird dog. I live out in Tooele county, but if you ever make it up to the Lee Kay center send me a PM, I'd love to get together and work dogs sometime.


----------

